# Compatibilité Ipad Air US en Europe



## brockotrau (19 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de m'inscrire et j'ai une question.
Je me rend prochainement aux USA et je compte acheter un iPad Air 64Gb + cellulaire. Est-ce que cet Ipad sera utilisable en cellulaire ou 3G en Belgique??
Je voudrais pouvoir en être certain avnt de l'acheter.
Merci pour votre réponse.
brockotrau


----------



## iAllRepair_fr (19 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Si vous achetez l'iPad en Apple store il n'y aura aucun problème car celui ci sera vendu non simlocké opérateur.

Cordialement.
iAllRepair.fr


----------



## brockotrau (19 Février 2014)

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------

